# Beautiful dead pigeon, help find way home



## ruthanns1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello, my husband and I found a beautiful dead banded pigeon in our garage today. I know it's owner would like it back or at least to know what has happened to it. Please help us get this bird home. It's band says: 
CSRC 2006 228 It is a white and black bird with a white tail that has one black feather down the middle of the tail, and some other beautiful markings.

Help, we are in the North Denver metro area in Broomfield, CO

Please email or call, as I will not be looking here for answer. email is
[email protected] phone 303-524-5541 Thanks so much, Ruth


----------



## jpl349 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you ever find the owner? Mid November 2009 we had a pigeon land in our yard that had a CSRC band too. I called a local pigeon club, but he was not able to identify the owner. Just curious if you had any better luck.

Juan Lucero


----------



## cbloyer81 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have found a pigeon with CSRC 2010 on one tag and a blank red tag on the other foot. He's not well and isn't drinking or eating (I put bread in front of him). Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cbloyer81 said:


> I have found a pigeon with CSRC 2010 on one tag and a blank red tag on the other foot. He's not well and isn't drinking or eating (I put bread in front of him). Any suggestions?




You should start a new thread under sick and injured so more will see it.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

cbloyer81 said:


> I have found a pigeon with CSRC 2010 on one tag and a blank red tag on the other foot. He's not well and isn't drinking or eating (I put bread in front of him). Any suggestions?


I believe you are in Colorado and the CSRC stands for Colorado State Roller Club, contact the nearest person on this list ASAP. Good Luck hope I am right, keep us updated.
http://coloradostaterollerclub.org/Members.aspx


Forgot to mension feed him bird seed not bread. And give him plenty of water.
Kurps


----------



## cbloyer81 (Jun 25, 2011)

Unfortunately the little fellow didn't make it. I called animal control and they said that they could look up the tag but he passed before they could get here. CSRC 2010 tag 503.


----------

